# Living with people you don't like



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

Did anyone else get stuck with housemates you don't like?

I having nothing in common with my housemates and thus nothing to talk about, the only thing we have in common is we live together and go to the same uni. So I try to avoid them as much as possible and just stay in my room if I'm in the house, I'd much rather have my own 1 bedroom flat, as bad as it sounds this would make me much happier, anyone else have this problem/situation ?


----------



## Brenee (Feb 4, 2012)

Does parents count? lol

I live with my mom, siblings and an aunt who moved in recently. Hate is a very strong word so I'll say I really really dislike this aunt. She's caused so many issues in my family and continues to start unnecessary drama. I often stay locked up in my room to avoid her because her face makes me want to punch things lol.


----------



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

lool, I can relate to that, when I go home my mums annoying boyfriend starts interrogating me question after question and lectures me on how to live my life lol, he's one of those people that tells everyone how to live their life, so yeah he makes me angry so I try to avoid him and just stay in my room too.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I used to share a house with people. Some were ok others weren't. Generally I wouldn't want to go back to the house sharing thing.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

adamac said:


> Did anyone else get stuck with housemates you don't like?
> 
> I having nothing in common with my housemates and thus nothing to talk about, the only thing we have in common is we live together and go to the same uni. So I try to avoid them as much as possible and just stay in my room if I'm in the house, I'd much rather have my own 1 bedroom flat, as bad as it sounds this would make me much happier, anyone else have this problem/situation ?


YES.

I was living with my boyfriend (now ex-boyfriend) and as it turned out, I didn't like him at all. Unfortunately I had to live with him to realize this.

I live alone now and it's AMAZING.


----------



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

^ I'm Jealous


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

^
It's pretty amazing. Paying for an entire 1-bedroom on your own totally sucks, but having an entire 1-bedroom to yourself? There is no better thing, I've decided.


----------



## lambykins (Nov 10, 2011)

I can relate. Well, I don't see the people I live with that much. I don't dislike them, but there's one that I feel weird around. Luckily, I rarely see her. I also stay in my room a lot when I'm there. They probably think I'm weird, but I'm just extremely shy. I'd love to live alone but they don't do private rooms on my campus. Oh well.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

If dorm room neighbors count, then yes. We shared the same kitchen and bathroom. They were terrible. They got the kitchen locked because they left alcohol in there. One of them smashed their head in the wall leaving a big hole. They were a bunch of morons (my exact feeling can't be said on these forums). 

Sharing a living space with someone will not always be perfect. There will always be things you don't like about that person. Others will feel the same away about you.


----------



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah fortunately I don't see them much, but it's slightly awkward when I do, I look forward to next year when I get my own place.

@gorbulas wow that certainly counts, they sound terrible.


----------



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

@Pita Fortunately the places I've looked at are in the similar price range to where I live now.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't really like my roomates either TBH lol.


----------



## Holly2291 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm in exactly the same situation as you except I've moved to another country. I live with 3 girls; they're all fine, I just don't have anything to talk about with them. We have different senses of humour, different things interest us..That's okay, but when you're living in this situation for 8 months, it gets frustrating. I literally don't have any friends here, except for one person, who lives in another town. I just try my best to avoid them because we don't 'click'. It sucks.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I tend to avoid my housemates. One is bearable, but the other isn't so easy to be around. I'm a tolerant person, but this person is just rude :b They've become used to not asking me to join in with things - even without sa I think I'd prefer to be alone anyway.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Been there, done that, was terrible.


----------



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

I wouldn't last 8 months lol, my contract ends soon so I'm just going to find my own place for the time left. What country have you moved to and from? I thought about studying abroad but worried about not fitting in or finding people I would "click" with too.

@lucy - Same I prefer to be alone then with people I don't have anything in common with.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I would love to have a studio flat to myself, but they're all way out of my budget around here. So I have no option but to share.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

My first year in uni was like that, nothing in common with anyone there, I too spent most of my time either out of the house or in my room, the only time we spoke was passing comments like if we were in the kitchen at the same time, I sucked it up for a year and then got a different place with friends.


----------



## EgoManiacWhoLovesPeople (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, do grandparents/family count?

Bless their souls, they are poor and are helping me to go to school and look for a job, but I hate living with them. It drives me nuts :no, it's impossible to study except for late at night :mum. I miss being on my own and having my own car and freedom!!!!

Its bad enough I have to deal with SA and indecisiveness about major and finding a job and dealing with UI and my gf, but on top of that I still live at home and have to deal with old people who like ordering me around like I'm a dog-slave, and then talk about me like I'm a freak for having SA.


----------

